# House Bloodthorn 2009 - The Resurrection of Rose



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Though it seemed it wouldn't happen for much of the past few weeks, the weather improved and I couldn't have asked for a more perfect night. The moon was huge and bright. The air was crisp and still. The fog hung low. The lights burned dimly and for a few hours... the fates were with us and all was right with the world.

With over a hundred visitors, our first year with Rose was a resounding success. My humble and everlasting thanks to Rob at Skull and Bone for making it all possible. Thanks, also, to all those who helped as well as my neighbors, friends, followers and fellow haunters. You all make it worth it.

More photos and video coming soon.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool set up. I'm glad to hear that your weather was good. We had decent weather until 7pm than it just rained for 3 hours.  I'm looking forward to seeing more videos and pictures of your haunt.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! Beautiful stuff.  Glad everything went well for you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks awesome...i tell your guys story to who ever will listen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was hoping we would see this thread - you've been lurking very quietly. I'm so happy to hear that things went well for you in your first year with House Bloodthorn. It couldn't happen to a nicer guy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The picture looks great. Glad to hear all went well with your first year with House Bloodthorn. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow!! Your lighting looks fantastic. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Holly Cow that looks great.
I second on the lighting. What did you use?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ditto the rest. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know what else I could add. Wonderfully amazing haunt.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks absolutely beautiful - can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing the new pics!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work man! I'm sure whatever Rob of Skull and Bones is up to these days that he's quite proud of what you've done. You've definitely given his material the respect it deserved. Well done! Bravo!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Freaking Awesome! Want More Vids And Pix!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good. Nice lighting.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

So happy to see the Rose haunt in it's new home, House Bloodthorn. I've been looking forward to your interpretation of Miss Rose, and the first pic looks like she's in very good hands! Well done, Dr.!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

It looks excellent! I'll have to stop by and see next year.

The weather here _was_ perfect. Couldn't have asked for a more perfect night, with the clear sky and the nearly full moon (well... if it had been a smidge warmer, the fogger would have worked better, but...). I was worried with the rain earlier, but it cleared up before 5 pm.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's what Halloween looks like! Yes! More pictures please!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow! Nicely done, it's now my screensaver.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What an incredible picture. OK, now you are an official haunter. Next year I expect you to build a few new cool pieces.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the very kind words. After a year in storage and a lot of work repairing and building, I finally feel like she's where she belongs. I'm looking forward to the coming years expanding and improving the haunt.

I'm a bit bummed to report that both my photographers flaked. The video we took was less than great as well. I was left to my own devices as far as photos go, so I'm hoping to get as many good ones as possible up soon. I might have to include some daylight shots to compensate (grrr!). I'll try and salvage some video but I may have to resort to a slideshow or something. We'll see.

Also, I'll try and comment all of your amazing haunts too. You all did some great stuff this year. Well done! Even Baker (Correction, I am now officially a "yard" haunter. =D)!

@SpiderMonkey: The lighting was pretty much standard red and blue flood lights from Lowe's with a few Par 36 pinspots I already had thrown in. I also experimented with some LED spots from minispotlights.com which were pretty nice on the coffin. However, at 85 watts, all the floods were a little dim. OK for the physical haunt itself, but not so good for photographic purposes. Apparently they don't have 100 watt color floods anymore. Rather they do but they're extremely pale. Lighting is at the top of the list for improvement next year. I'll be going with 150 watt Par 38 spots and possibly more of the LED spots for closer props.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Something about your work gives it a cohesion and a sense that everything belongs where it is. I can't figure it out. Something to do with layout/placement and the partial covering of plants, webs, and...ambience for lack of a better word? You create a setting that really works.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the Rose find a good home with you


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love what you did with it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! What a great 'new' home for Rose!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

AWESOME layout. Very well done. I hear ya about not getting pic/videos you wanted. I had planned on being that person this yr at my house, but when 2 workers called in sick a couple hours before showtime, I had to take one of their places. Oh well. Once again, good job, looks great.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

great work dr. I to was hoping to see what you would come up with for rose. I love the way you made your own, totaly differnt look with skull and bone's rose set, but still managed to empart the same old look and feel that many of us loved about the rose story. hats off to ya


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Of all the haunts this year, I think this was the one I've been the most anxious to see. You did it proud, Guy. Big time. For a first yard haunt, you definitely have the eye and the touch. Looks awesome.

And I absolutely *LOVE* that gnarly ol' tree. If'n ever there was a tree destined to take its place in a yard haunt, that's it right there.

You -- and House Bloodthorn -- rock.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a spectacular haunt- can't even find the words, except for wow!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Good for you! I read your account of your acquistion of Rose - The AWESOME power of the haunting brethren! May you run Rose successfully for many years.
1031 24/7 brother!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You definitely did Rose justice.
Congratulations!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's a few more pictures of the haunt this year.

Not the greatest quality, but my camera is not the greatest quality. Still trying to work out video issues. May have to resort to a slideshow type thing for this year. Otherwise, I'm pretty stoked about the way most things turned out this year. Can't wait to start working on next year.









The Halloween Tree (aka The Tree of Woe)









The Scarecrow









The Pumpkin Kreep









Tree, Kreep and 'crow.









Rose emerging from her crypt on Halloween Night.

Thanks again for all the wonderful comments, guys!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Simply beautiful....excellent in every aspect


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Stoll said - you did a fantastic job with this haunt.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Oohh, look at all of the screensavers! Fantastic twist on Miss Rose.


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing. I read your story last year while lurking these pages and was looking forward to seeing your set up. Great props, good weather, full moon and a Saturday night. Is there a better combination to be had?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, what a great setup and the lighting is terrific!


----------

